# Edwin and his 2nd MILESTONE!!



## Eugin

*  TO OUR STAR MATHEMATICIAN!!!  * 

*CONGRATULATIONS, EDWIN!!  *

*Thanks so much for all of your contributions and your wish to *
*continue helping us with your brilliant answers!!*

*KEEP UP THE GREAT JOB!! *

*   *
​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Edwin: Whew! Finally! You had been dangling at 1,995 for so long!

Many warm congrats!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

*Happy Day, Edwin.  *


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡FELICITACIONES, EDWIN!!  *

(Congratulations, Edwin!!  )


----------



## Whodunit

* Thanks for all your help. Enjoy YOUR day. *​


----------



## ampurdan

HAPPY 2000 
EDWIN!!!​


----------



## cubaMania

Edwin, Congratulations on 2000 fun and interesting posts.


----------



## Mita

¿Puedo escribir en español?  
La verdad no creo vayas a responder algo acá, pero no me cabe duda de que vas a leer este hilo.  ¡Así que aprovecho la ocasión para felicitarte! Por tu gran aporte al foro (aunque en el último tiempo no has participado muy seguido ) y por tu sabiduría.  ¡De verdad que te admiro! Y disfruto leyendo tus posts, me haces recordar a mi papá, jeje. 
¡Sigue así!

*¡¡FeLiCiTaCiOnEs, EdWiN!!*​ 
Un abrazo grande desde Chile,


----------



## JazzByChas

Muchos felicidades, mi compatrioto de Tampa!


----------



## Fernando

My dark congratulations.


----------



## Lancel0t

Congratulations EDWIN!


----------



## Laia

congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## lauranazario

Un saludo a Edwin tras obsequiarnos 2,000 interesantes aportaciones. 
LN


----------

